# DIY ejuice advice needed



## Static (4/7/16)

So I received my concentrates from blck vapour last week, I made some 10ml testers this weekend.
From the ejuice me up calculator it's got ml's and drops,because I'm making 10ml testers some flavor is like 4 to 8 drops

Questions
1.Are drops accurate ? (from 10ml bottles the concentrates came in)
2.Should I make larger quantities on testers ? maybe 15ml
3.currently making the testers in 3mg, should I drop that to 2mg or 2.5mg


----------



## kevkev (4/7/16)

Drops aren't accurate. Rather get some 1ml syringes. 10ml testers are fine.
Better yet, get a nice scale from Valley Vapour: https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/diy-e-liquid-mixing-scale/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/7/16)

I make new experiments at 30ml. The 10ml samples are just too small. From the 30ml I decant off a 5ml sample and speed steep that for tasting.

For most experiments I use a low nic concentration (so I don't feel bad about tossing it if its a dud) once I have tweaked the recipe a bit then its back to business at 3mg


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

@kevkev has said it all. Much also depends on the drop count on your software - you should be able to set it. I have measured those bottles to be at around 60 drops for a ml, but can never be totally accurate - just too many variables.

I use the scale @kevkev has recommended (best scale around) and use the drop count as a back up should the scale not measure, which happens very occasionally with very small volumes. 

For me 10 ml works perfectly for testers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (4/7/16)

Static said:


> So I received my concentrates from blck vapour last week, I made some 10ml testers this weekend.
> From the ejuice me up calculator it's got ml's and drops,because I'm making 10ml testers some flavor is like 4 to 8 drops
> 
> Questions
> ...



1. Drops are very accurate when making such small quantities, provided you use the same dropper throughout. So you have to add your base - Pg, Vg and nic using the same dropper.
2. That depends on how much you vape and the size of your tank. 10ml is a good start and if you like it you can move up from there, but then mixing in ml and mg will be better.
3. What are you vaping at the moment? If it is 3mg then your samples should be 3mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Static (4/7/16)

I have 3ml syringes with 18g needle, the syringes increment by 0.1 ml and I use them for like 0.5ml but with added creams or sweetener we add 0.1 or 0.2 ml so through drops will be easy (Easy is always not the right way)
How much liquid does the 18g needle by itself holds?
What gauge needle should I get to fit in that 10ml concentrates bottles?


----------



## Ernest (4/7/16)

Static said:


> I have 3ml syringes with 18g needle, the syringes increment by 0.1 ml and I use them for like 0.5ml but with added creams or sweetener we add 0.1 or 0.2 ml so through drops will be easy (Easy is always not the right way)
> How much liquid does the 18g needle by itself holds?
> What gauge needle should I get to fit in that 10ml concentrates bottles?



It does not really matter. You are not mixing commercially so as long as you are consistent in what you do, you will always get the same result. It does not have to be an exact science.


----------



## Switchy (4/7/16)

When you work with needles, do the following:

If you only need 0.1ml and your syring goes to 1ml in 0.1ml increments, pull in more liquid, but when you push the liquid out, make sure you only push out 0.1ml, that way you know whatever is in the needle, stays there(airlock)

That's the way I have been doing it, quite successfully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Static (4/7/16)

Thank you all for the great advise will use these tips. Can see some steps I need to change/add.
@shaunnadan "5ml sample and speed steep" is this hot water baths? if yes how many baths should do the job
@kevkev @Andre I will get a scale in the future, when measuring in 0.1ml or 0.1g doesn't the scale pick up these fine adjustments? 
@Ernest I'm on 3mg so for testers I want to stay on 3mg so I know all around how the juice taste and feels
@Switchy I will pull in more liquid and then push out the required amount.I have been removing the air bubble to be correct but think your way will be better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

Static said:


> Thank you all for the great advise will use these tips. Can see some steps I need to change/add.
> @shaunnadan "5ml sample and speed steep" is this hot water baths? if yes how many baths should do the job
> @kevkev @Andre I will get a scale in the future, when measuring in 0.1ml or 0.1g doesn't the scale pick up these fine adjustments?
> @Ernest I'm on 3mg so for testers I want to stay on 3mg so I know all around how the juice taste and feels
> @Switchy I will pull in more liquid and then push out the required amount.I have been removing the air bubble to be correct but think your way will be better


The scale is accurate to 0.00 g, second decimal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Static (4/7/16)

I see that there is calibration weights for the scale is it needed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (4/7/16)

Static said:


> I see that there is calibration weights for the scale is it needed?



Yes definitely. You will want to calibrate when first receiving it as shipping does the scale no good and then again annually or for testing accuracy every time the scale had a bump.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/7/16)

I use the @Rowan Francis blitz method ! 

Decant my sample into a cup. Attach coffee frother thingy to hand drill. BLITZ! Till it's almost cream ! 

Then into the ultrasonic to melt back to liquid...

Repeat about 3 times

Reactions: Like 1


----------

